# Detailing in Yorkshire area



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Helloo

Hoping to find some information on the post title. Iv had my TT now for a good few months.

I know it's winter and keeping our cars clean is not the Easyest task a specialty while trying to fit work and our daily routines in. 
So.. My TT is beginning to suffer, if came away from the garage looking amazing, clean, tidy. Now it's beginning to look a bit unloved. Despite me Giving it a basic wash every week. 
I'd like to try and find information and views in where I could possibly look to have it detailed in or around the leeds/Yorkshire area.

All help greatly appreciated.

Simon


----------



## Krystal-K (Jan 19, 2013)

Theres Nick @ CleanDetail

www.mobile-detailing.co.uk

and Dave @ DPN

www.professional-car-valeting.com

both highly regarded.. 8)


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendation 

I'm also a Swissvax Authorised detailer :wink:

ATB
Nick


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Thank you for the recommendation
> 
> I'm also a Swissvax Authorised detailer :wink:
> 
> ...


Are you in the Yorkshire area mate?


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

simno44 said:


> CleanDetail said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the recommendation
> ...


Hi Buddy,

I'm Located in South Yorkshire. I work from a Custom Studio, fully temperature controled studio with HD lighting and vehicle ramp.

Here is a BMW (sorry i know) Alpina D3 i had in on Sunday. 

















I'm Located in the Brand New Business Park in Doncaster, DN5 9TJ.

More info on my site http://www.cleandetail.com or as above http://www.mobile-detailing.co.uk

All the best,
Nick


----------



## Dwain dibbly (Jan 19, 2013)

i can vouch for nick at clean detail. He worked his magic on my beetle for a photo shoot. top quality work 
and very helpful. im planning on taking my TTS to him..

example of his work 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

Dwain dibbly said:


> i can vouch for nick at clean detail. He worked his magic on my beetle for a photo shoot. top quality work
> and very helpful. im planning on taking my TTS to him..
> 
> example of his work 8) 8) 8)


I still need this photo for a print in the Studio 

Thanks for the above also John :wink:


----------



## Dwain dibbly (Jan 19, 2013)

ive asked elliot at PVW a few times for pics and he said he'd sort them but still aint got them 

i will corner him at ultimate dubs and see if i can get them. would the ones on the online mag be hi res enough?


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

No Worries John.

Yeah they should be good. Their not massive images but the higher quality the better.

ATB
Nick


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow!! Small world. That Vdub was on the front of a car mag only a few months back wasn't it?? I showed it to my girlfriend and it inspired her to buy one for her 21st. She loves her new bug cabrio!!!!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to look at the site now. Try did a few prices.

Just out of Interest. How long do you usually need a vehicle for? When detailing?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

i think im sold..

Start Up detail with an optional was upgrade sounds pretty good...


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

simno44 said:


> i think im sold..
> 
> Start Up detail with an optional was upgrade sounds pretty good...


Just give me a bell when your ready dude.

I'm also Swissvax Authorised so i can offer swissvax detailing also 

ATB
Nick


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

How does that differ? Just different products?


----------



## CleanDetail (May 2, 2011)

simno44 said:


> How does that differ? Just different products?


Yeah basically means i can offer services just using their products. Also means i've been assessed and my skill level has been checked. So, means i'm at the standard i advertise at as well all know its far to easy to just say i'm so good. it was more for me to make sure i was a good as i think i am. 

Also means i have access to products such as Swissvax Endurance which is not available to the public. But its a wax that lasts years not months. Goes on top of a chosen wax to make its longevity longer.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I can recommend Deluxe Detailing - http://www.deluxedetailing.co.uk/ - who are based in Newton Aycliffe, Co. Durham (up just north of Darlington.) Bit further north than Yorkshire, but well worth the journey.

Paul who owns it and does all the work is a friend-of-a-friend (through snowboarding) and is a wizard when it comes to detailing (even though he's only gone professional in the last year or two (he used to own the snowboard shop 'The Chaos' before that))

Lots of very nice pics on his Bookface page: http://www.facebook.com/deluxedetailing


----------

